# عاوز كتاب بيتكلم عن اجهزة المثبتات المعدنية



## alahmedfifa (4 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​انا طالب وطلب مني المهندس ان اكتب موضوع عن مثبتات والمرشدات المعدنية من علي النت وبحثت كتير ومفيش حاجة ممكن حد يجبني اي حاجة تتكلم عن المثبتات وشكرا​


----------



## ديدين (5 أكتوبر 2010)

مثبتات إيه يا أخي ؟


----------



## alahmedfifa (6 أكتوبر 2010)

ديدين قال:


> مثبتات إيه يا أخي ؟


مثبتات المشغولات المعادن مثل المنجلة


----------



## alahmedfifa (6 أكتوبر 2010)

وهو قسم من اقسام التصميم


----------



## ديدين (6 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t172425.html#post1434660


----------



## أحمد دعبس (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*تفضل أخى ستجد هنا كتاب عن المثبتات والمرشدات لكن باللغة الانجليزية

*http://eng2010.yoo7.com/montada-f3/topic-t149.htm​ 




http://www.gamadownload.com/forum/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=69503


----------

